# VB Tutorial Bewertung



## AleX (4. Mai 2001)

Tag,
da ich auf meiner Site http://www.alex-ngd.de.lv ab jetzt auch VisuelBasic Tutorials 
anbieten möcht, wollte ich euch bitten, das momentan einzigste Tut auf meiner Site mal nach 
den Kriterien, sinnvoll, gut erklärt, usw. zu beurteilen.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## ernii (4. Mai 2001)

Hmmm, die Methode nur Quellcodedateien zu liefern macht es sehr schlecht zum Nachschlagen, außerdem hab ich es mir nun nicht angesehen da ich Vb nicht mehr installiert hab.


----------



## AleX (4. Mai 2001)

Schade.
Meinst du ich sollte die ".exe" auch noch reinpacken?


----------



## AleX (6. Mai 2001)

*Tuts*

Tag ernii, ich bins noch mal!
Tu mir doch den Gefallen und schaus dir nochmal an. Jetzt öffnet sich ein Fenster mit einer kurzen Beschreibung.
Hab jetzt auch zusätzlich noch ein "Flash-radio" , oben rechts auf Sound drücken.
Meld dich!


----------

